# Playing with Tubes and Bands



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Over the week end and this evening, I was able to get out and do some shooting. I originally had 5/8" X 6" double TB gold on the mule, and pseudo tapered tubes on the SS 340 and The Cat.

I found double TBG 5/8" X 6" was just a bit much to pull back and hold, so I removed one band and it shot much better using 5/8" marbles and 3/8" steel. Actually I hit what I was aiming at, fence post, however only twice out of 8 shots. The other two SS the stainless 304 and The Cat, had double tubes and paracord Gypsy Tabs. This too seemed a bit heavy to pull. Pulled the bands off and removed the Gypsy tubes, and used a different type of Gypsy Tabs, I think they called them SWAT, found on this forum. So I used them on "The Cat", along with the pseudo tapered tubes and it seemed to shoot better than the others. Looked like I was more accurate. Keeping in mind I was only aiming toward a fence post.

I like using the 5/8" marbles, family gave me some 1/2" Truemark marbles and will be shooting with them as well.

I am also going to reband the Truemark, FS-1 with TBG Tapered Bands. The black tubes are too strong, even though I can shoot it, it is still difficult to pull back, and arm stars shaking abit.

Looking forward to Saturday, will be shooting in my catch box at a tin can and see how I do. Will try to have more pictures.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

After me the best thing on swat is that there is no align problems... The tubes or bands are always in the right position

Inviato dal mio BLOOM utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

The sling on the right has gypsy tabs in the picture and the darn things kept twisting causing the bands to twist as well. Took this out and replaced them with the SWAT, issue solved.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Yosemite Sam said:


> The sling on the right has gypsy tabs in the picture and the darn things kept twisting causing the bands to twist as well. Took this out and replaced them with the SWAT, issue solved.


Ok I am ignorant, what is SWAT?


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

I think is taking a piece of paracord and making a loop by fusing the ends together, then thread the loop through the hole in the fork and looping it back over the fork.

The first image would be the target side of the fork. The second, the shooter end. I may be wrong but this is what I found.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

